# GICS Sector Constituent Lists



## AMSH (14 March 2009)

Hey All,

Anybody happen to know where I can get an excel or word version of the ASX GICS category constituents? The only stuff around seems to be for indices that are composed according to market cap or broad sector like the ASX200, ASX300 etc. I need the constituents for Materials, Energy, Cons Disc, Cons Staples etc etc etc (and an exhaustive list of the constituents - not just those in the ASX200 or 300). 

I would assume this to be a pretty standard thing - I've checked the S&P website which is somewhat cryptic to say the least, and have only managed to find the ASX 200 constituents - surely this type of information is available?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

AMSH


----------



## Timmy (14 March 2009)

AFAIK not all listed companies are classified according to GICS criteria or allocated a GICS code.  

Only if a company is included in one of the ASX/S&P indices will it be classified into a GICS category and allocated a GICS code; if it is not included in one of the ASX/S&P indices then S&P will not classify it into a GICS category, and not allocate it a GICS code.

So, basically, a company too small to be included in an ASX/S&P index will not be classified by S&P (and hence will not be allocated into a GICS category and will not have a GICS code).  I think the logic behind this is that S&P exists to service global investors (funds etc.), and such global firms will usually only be interested in liquid stocks with a reasonably large capitalisation (large capitalisation and liquidity allows investors an easier entry and exit, as compared to small firms with lesser liquidity).

I am pretty sure of this, but not 100%, it might be worth a phone call into the S&P Australian office to confirm this.  Any ASFer with better knowledge of this question than me might be able to confirm or deny also.


----------



## AMSH (14 March 2009)

Hey Timmy,

Thanks for the reply. According to the asx website, all equities listed on the exchange are subject to GICS classification and I've seen many penny stocks classified. Some data providers also provide security data by GICS category (and presumably this must be based on third party classification, S&P)- so I'm pretty sure they're all included.

Cheers,

AMSH


----------



## Uncle Festivus (14 March 2009)

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...es_ei_au/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0.html#

Overview - Constituent list


----------



## Timmy (14 March 2009)

AMSH said:


> Hey Timmy,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. According to the asx website, all equities listed on the exchange are subject to GICS classification and I've seen many penny stocks classified. Some data providers also provide security data by GICS category (and presumably this must be based on third party classification, S&P)- so I'm pretty sure they're all included.
> 
> ...




OK - cool, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## AMSH (14 March 2009)

Ok, got in contact with S&P. Looks like although all of the stocks are designated as belonging to this or that GICS sector, they only give info (constituent lists) relating to those stocks that form one of the S&P/ASX indices (much like you said Timmy). Oh well, looks like I'll have to keep updating this stuff manually. Thanks for the input gents.


----------



## alphaman (14 March 2009)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/downloadCsv/ASXListedCompanies.csv


----------



## AMSH (30 March 2009)

Hey Alphaman

I just came on to say that I'd found what I was looking for and saw your reply. The link you provided is dead, but I think I know where it points to. For anyone who's interested, these lists are provided by the asx under Prices/Research/Announcements > Company Research. 

AMSH


----------



## Timmy (23 April 2009)

This is the updated link to the spreadsheet
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/ASXListedCompanies.csv

And also this page here:
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/listedCompanies.do


----------



## AllTheWay (23 April 2009)

This is the link ffrom the SMH on market indices info.

http://markets.smh.com.au/apps/mkt/index.ac

On the right hand side of the page, there's a box titled Industry Sector Share Listing: Energy, Materials etc. If you move your pointer over the individual list, you will get a complete listing of all coy's under  that sector. You can view it as a single page n then just cut n paste to EXCEL.

Hope this is what u r after. I found it really useful.

cheers


----------

